# Ferplast cages.



## Friday_Witch (May 6, 2012)

Hi, bunnies! I wrote few months ago that I have 5 years old bunny.
We are from Russia, Moscow, but last two years we live in USA.
in Moscow I always wanted for my baby only best things.

I tryed few cages and our favorite cages is a cages that produced by Ferplast (site is ferplast.com).

There is a few reason why:

- Special floor, that have some kind of relief that it never slippery (it's like plastic relief greed, very small, so it perfect flooring.

- coming with convenient water bottle for this cage and holder for hay.

- have house inside

- have plate (for food) that is solid with house, so bunny can't throw it.

And at end of all it's good quality.

Last cage I had in Moscow was like this: http://www.therabbithouse.com/indoor/rabbitcages.asp?cage=11

But it stayed there and we have some stupid cage now with slippery flooring (I put rug inside). It's not that necessary because my bunny walk everywhere she want and cage only for food and toilet.

But now I want to buy goog one.
And I want ferplast cage.

I looked at the amazon.com and they don't have ferplast cages (they sell only in Europe), but they have one cage from Canadian company Hagen that sell one model that absolutely, absolutely similar to one cage from ferplast.

I guess, that may be because ferplast have no business on the north continent, they sell this cages to Hagen.

I talk about this one:

European name: ferplast casita 120
http://ferplast.com/scheda_prodotto_eng.php/prodotto=/id_item=57067170/id_menu=04010505

USA name: living world deluxe habitat XLarge
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007BNE1YA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

So u can see that it's absolutely same cages.
But they ship this size(47" long) on amazon within 2 months. And I don't want wait too long 

If I'll not find in other place then I'll have to order this one, which size is smaller
living world deluxe habitat Large
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005AYYDCM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This is same cage but smaller (30" long).


So. Is anybody know where I can buy ferplast or living world deluxe xLarge in US?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

You mentioned you lived here with a rabbit for three years.

I had a rabbit before in Houston TX; but, that was another lifetime.

My Russian wife has no experience with such a pet and has tons of questions about health, vet, what to expect, etc.

Any thoughts would be appreciated 

Cheers, [email protected]


----------



## Sindri27 (Dec 7, 2013)

The living world cage can be bought at Petco online and I believe I have also seen this in the store as well.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 7, 2013)

I think medium to large dog kennels work the best! Or xpens


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 7, 2013)

This is what my Flemish giant is in my other 3 live in xpens


----------

